# Chemotherapy and a septic tank



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

There is truth to this. I have included a link that states many of the things that can cause problems with septic systems.

http://74.6.239.67/search/cache?ei=...ptic+tanks+tank&d=YaycOUxIStea&icp=1&.intl=us


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Seems to make sense, but I haven't heard that before.

I definitely wish your wife the best and a speedy recovery! :yes:


----------



## hayewe farm (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't believe that cancer is treated with antibiotiocs but the cocktail may include antibiotics. You have to ask your Dr.


----------



## mattman (Mar 9, 2009)

My wife HAD Breast Cancer. She didn't need Chemo, but I did A BUNCH of reading on the subject.

Chemo drugs kill cells that rapidly reproduce...like the ones that make hair. So it makes sense to me that the drugs could take out a septic system. 

I wish your wife and yourself well during this time.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

majakdragon said:


> There is truth to this. I have included a link that states many of the things that can cause problems with septic systems.
> 
> http://74.6.239.67/search/cache?ei=...ptic+tanks+tank&d=YaycOUxIStea&icp=1&.intl=us


Thanks for the link; there is more to septic systems than I reallized.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> Seems to make sense, but I haven't heard that before.
> 
> I definitely wish your wife the best and a speedy recovery! :yes:


Thank you for your concern; we're optimistic that all will go well. The treatment is more of a preventative measure based on the stage the cancer was in when they found it, family history, and her relatively young age when it was discovered (for this type of cancer)


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

hayewe farm said:


> I don't believe that cancer is treated with antibiotiocs but the cocktail may include antibiotics. You have to ask your Dr.


She is given antibiotics as part of her chemo; if I understand it correctly it is not to treat the cancer but to help fight off any infection being her own immune system is down.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

mattman said:


> My wife HAD Breast Cancer. She didn't need Chemo, but I did A BUNCH of reading on the subject.
> 
> Chemo drugs kill cells that rapidly reproduce...like the ones that make hair. So it makes sense to me that the drugs could take out a septic system.
> 
> I wish your wife and yourself well during this time.


I hope your wife is doing well. 

I know the chemo for colon cancer is different than it is for breast cancer. We were told she should not loose her hair, it may thin, but she should not loose it all like breast cancer patients.

Thanks for your kind thoughts.

PS I never could figure out how to do multiple quotes in one reply, that is why all the separate replies.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Brokenknee, septics are a simple process, but complicated when you see exactly how they work. I am (somewhat) a believer in the old adage "If it didn't go through you, it shouldn't go through the septic". Thats overkill but has some merit.
I hope your wifes treatments go well, but I do question anyone telling her that she will not see much hair loss. My Mother-in-law is currently undergoing chemo for kidney cancer. She lost most of her hair. Sorry, just a fact of life.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

majakdragon said:


> Brokenknee, septics are a simple process, but complicated when you see exactly how they work. I am (somewhat) a believer in the old adage "If it didn't go through you, it shouldn't go through the septic". Thats overkill but has some merit.
> I hope your wifes treatments go well, but I do question anyone telling her that she will not see much hair loss. My Mother-in-law is currently undergoing chemo for kidney cancer. She lost most of her hair. Sorry, just a fact of life.


 
Both her surgeon and her oncologist said she should only have "thinning" of the hair and should not loose it all. I told her if she did loose her hair I would have mine all cut off in a show of support for her.

I wish the best for your Mother-in-law.

I have been thinking about the pumping of the septic system, somehow I do not see how this would help. Once the system is pumped you would still need to build up the bacteria to make the system work. Once it is pumped you would not only loose any bacteria you had built up in there, she would still be using it, so she would still be adding the bad chemicals back into a system that is not fully functioning yet.

I want to make it clear that the health of my wife is the top priority; whatever happens to the septic happens. I would not even thought about it but a friend mentioned it to me.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Products like Riddex are nothing more than active bactreia as is Draincare by Zep for cleaning pipes. They are both enzymes (bacteria by another name) that make septics work. Enzymes actually cling to and eat organic matter. The link I added to my other post stated to pump the tank "more often". Normally, you would only pump every couple years. Once a year would be "more often". Most pumping companies leave some of the liquid in the tank, to start treating the newly added water.
I hope your wife only has thinning hair. I think a lot depends on the amount of chemo used and the person themself.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

She only has chemo scheduled for six months, once she finishes the chemo I will have the system pumped (if we don't get an early winter). I will also add the Rddex.

I will still ask the doctor at our next appointment.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

My wife survived incurable breast cancer for 15.5 years, and was off and on chemo for much of that time. We are on a septic system. I didn't do anything differently, and it worked just fine. 
I only have the tank pumped out every five years, as is recommended by the state as the only "maintenance" needed. Also, their extensive testing over the years reports that all of those additives are totally unnecessary. Normal usage will put all of the bacteria in the system that is needed.
I have the tank pumped in every year ending in a 0 or 5 to keep it idiot proof. We have never had a problem with our system (32 years).
Best wishes for your wife and you. You have enough to deal with, and if it aint broke don't fix it. Sounds like overkill to me based on my direct experience.
Good luck!
Mike


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I totally agree with Mike (as I usually do) since septic systems have been around much longer than all the "fixes' for them. Adding any chemicals would only be a "boost" but really are not necessary.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Mike I am glad to hear your wife is a survivor, I hope she is doing well to this day. Your answer was the exact one I was looking for; someone who went through this, what they did and how it turned out. 

Thirty two years on a septic that is pretty good, I have heard the average septic system only last twenty.

Thanks to everyone who responded, all the input was very informative.

Right now my plan is just to have the system pumped next spring, no additives. It will be do for a pumping then anyway, the system will be four years old then. I would pump it this fall after she gets done with chemo but I have heard it is best not to pump before winter sets in.

Thanks again.


----------



## DenfromDanbury (May 17, 2009)

*That Sounds Like Nonsense*

My wife had breast cancer 11 years ago and thankfully is fine now, as your wife probably will be. We have a septic tank and never had any problem during her period of chemotherapy.

I've never heard of this issue (about killing the bacteria in the tank) but it sounds ridiculous to me. If it killed all the bacteria in a large tank, what would it do to the bacteria in her small stomach?

I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

DenfromDanbury said:


> My wife had breast cancer 11 years ago and thankfully is fine now, as your wife probably will be. We have a septic tank and never had any problem during her period of chemotherapy.
> 
> I've never heard of this issue (about killing the bacteria in the tank) but it sounds ridiculous to me. If it killed all the bacteria in a large tank, what would it do to the bacteria in her small stomach?
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it.


I am not sure it is not messing with the bacteria in her stomach; lack of appetite, nausea, constipation, diarrhea. There has to some cause for it. She has lost thirty pounds in the last few months. That is the only part of this she is happy with, but it can not continue.

If you followed the link by Mdragon, chemo drugs are listed as a problem for septic systems.

I am not going to worry about the septic, I have bigger things to be concerned with. A friend of mine mentioned the septic to me (trying to be helpful) and I posted the question more out of curiosity than anything.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

If the bacteria in a septic tank are all killed off, the tank changes function from septic tank to holding tank. Solid matter doesn't decompose as much ergo it accumulates faster. The tank will likely have to be pumped out three times as often (1 year 8 month intervals if the normal interval was 5 years) The article in the link mentions that the solid matter after decomposition is reduced in volume something like 70-80%.

The above is an extreme case.

There is still trial and error in deciding when to pump the tank since it only depends on how fast solid matter accumulates.

Until the sludge in the tank builds up again, the bacterialess fluid will go out to the leaching field in the same fashion as fluid from a normally functioning septic tank.

If you have the septic tank pumped every month or two, you are wasting money since more chemotherapy chemicals are being added continually and a new crop of bacteria will still not have a chance to grow back.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I wonder how long the chemo stays in her body after she is done with the treatments? Once she quits putting it in the tank wouldn't one pump be enough?


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

We were told that chemo can stay in your body for up to two years before all traces are gone. 
It was our experience that in the early days, chemo treatments would work for about 1-1.5 years before she began having another problem with new tumors popping up in other places. Near the end (Jan 2009 when Linda passed away), a chemo treatment would only last about 6 months and she would have to try another. Linda survived far, far longer than most people with her condition. 
I truly believe that it has to do as much with a strong positive mental attitude as it does all of the treatments. Linda's initial diagnosis had a 50%-50% 5-year survival rate and it was less every five years after that. She was six months into her fourth 5-year phase when she passed away, which many of her doctors and nurses thought was amazing.
For several years, in addition to chemo, Linda was also taking radioactive "contrast" every 90 days for full body bone scans and CAT scans. That went into the septic system too. We still never had any problems.
I honestly never heard of a potential problem from all of this until this question. I wouldn't worry in the least about it. If anyone ever has a problem with their septic system for whatever reason, it will let you know in a hurry. Take care of your wife and don't even think about it.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Mike,

I am sorry to hear of your loss, you are right, there are more important things to worry about than a septic system. My wife and I will be married 34 years this September and it is hard to remember a time when we weren't together. I know we will get through this and we will be stronger people because of it.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

We were "one" for 42 years, and Linda was the love of my life, too. You guys hang in there. It takes two together to get through this stuff. 
Like my old Dad back in Texas used to say when things got really tough..."it aint no hill for stepper" if you're together.
Good luck!
Mike


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Your wife was very attractive. 

Thank you for all your support.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Just noticed this post..Don't have any ides how it will effect your septic system( probably no effect at all) I do Hope all turns out well for your wife


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

BROKE- There is lots of good advice in the thread. Take care of your wife, take care of YOURSELF, and let the septic tank take care of itself. 

See about support groups in your area - check your local paper, church, library. Cause, you sure will get lots of support here, but you should also get some face-to-face with other people who are walking your same path.

I don't say it often, but for you and MIKE and the others who are touched by cancer, you are in my prayers.

LFW


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

BK, My thoughts are with you and with Mike. Keep the faith that brought you together and you will emerge stronger.

Antibiotics ingested do fight natural bacteria in the digestive system and will knock out some of the septic effect as well. 
So yogurt in your wife's diet, containing natural bacteria can be a great help. You can also buy acidopholus (yougurt culture in capsule form) at a health food store and may find several other options for the nausea as well... like ipecac.
Antibiotics often knock out natural bacteria and it is common in women that shortly after beginning them problem a secondary yeast infection or thrush like symptoms occurs....Yogurt can help restore natural levels in this scenario
Recently we have seen the emergence of "probiotics" and a whole bunch of fancy new marketing around what yougurt has always done for the body...
I have kept yogurt and acidopholus in the house for 15 + years and recently began taking bee propolis which is an immune system booster as I was prone to chest infections due to childhood pneumonia... 
I year later not a hint of flu while the non belivers in my house suffer until they give in and then turn to me for remedies when they're sniffling and suffering. For the record I am not a witch doctor, or preacher..... but my findings are where the nickname "CHEMIST" originated..I hope this helps.

Again, I wish you both the best

Steve B


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

We had a Doctor appointment today and I was able to ask the Doctor about the effects of chemo on the septic system. She told me not to be concerned about it as most (but not all) of the chemo is processed by the liver.

She said people run into trouble is when they are on the chemo pills and then flush them when they are done with the chemo.

I have to admit I still have some doubts; I think the question caught her off guard and she had a little tone of uncertainty in her answer.

Right now my plan is to have the system pumped in the spring. My wife will have been off chemo for about six months then and most of the residue should be gone from her system.

I would like to thank everyone for their response and support, we will remain positive.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I hate to dredge this up again, but I just got back from the dr. and they had me on amoxicillin, but a few days later, changed it to more powerful. So here I sit with this almost full bottle. I asked him today if it would be ok to flush them down my toilet, and if they would hurt my septic system. He said "no, go ahead." Of course, I have not. But I just thought I'd let you know how many under-informed people are out there giving advise that is normally considered/nay, EXPECTED to be correct! Hope all's well with you and the wife, BK. Po)

DM


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

No problems with the septic so far, I will have it pumped once the weather warms up. It is about do anyway, it has been three or four years.

The wife had a PET scan about a month ago and had no signs of cancer. What concerned the doctor is that her "markers" were up in her blood that indicate if you have cancer or not. The doctor had no explanation for it, only that they would continue to monitor.


----------

